# Bench playing big role



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

> f there was a subplot to Sunday's game, it was how much Charlotte Bobcats coach Larry Brown used his bench and how successfully it went.
> 
> Three of his starters were among the NBA's top 30 in minutes-per-game: Gerald Wallace (42.5), Boris Diaw (37.8) and Stephen Jackson (35.9). The Bobcats need a lot from all three, but they were wearing down and that showed of late.
> 
> ...


http://www.charlotteobserver.com/sports/story/1070822.html


----------

